# htc u ultra



## cookiemonster (May 7, 2018)

Finally got the Android 8 update for my htc u ultra don't really see much difference.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 8, 2018)

cookiemonster said:


> Finally got the Android 8 update for my htc u ultra don't really see much difference.



Sometimes the updates are battery leeches. I use 4.4.2 because of version 6 on my GS5.

If you want a cudtom UI/ROM try XDA Forums


----------

